# mv Instow



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone give me some details of the mv Instow which is operating in the North Sea areas off Inverness / Aberdeen please.?

She looks like an ex RN vessel and when I saw her (see photo in gallery) she was carrying what appeared to be a decompression chamber aboard, and was moored in the Muirtown Basin at Inverness.

Any info appreciated..!!

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Rushie,
The only ones I know are a dredger built in 1965 and a RMAS A309 diving tender.So I think you've got here the Instow from the RMAS.
A309 Instow Diving tender SD


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Great stuff Ruud...many thanks.!


----------



## cynter (Oct 2, 2005)

Ahoy ruud...
Tell me where the hell do
you get all your info from..?
You are an absolute asset to this site....
you supplied me with a piccie of British Scout whereas I'd tried everywhere and failed.
Many thanks...


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Cynter & Rushie,

Just lucky to have "some/few" piccies and databank, that's all, and if not at my PC, "Google" around untill I find it.But once again this was just luck.
Glad to be helpful as always, and "still" be able to do it.(*))


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mv Instow*

That is not the MV Instow, the Dredger. I was Chief Engineer of the Dredger which worked in the Bristol channel and it was a Suction dredger. It was used mostly on dredging Sand for the building industry.

William


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

capital3 said:


> That is not the MV Instow, the Dredger. I was Chief Engineer of the Dredger which worked in the Bristol channel and it was a Suction dredger. It was used mostly on dredging Sand for the building industry.
> 
> William


Ahoy William,
Who said that this piccie was the dredger?
So,please just read well before you make some comments!


> So I think you've got here the Instow from the RMAS.
> A309 Instow Diving tender SD


----------



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

I was on Holiday relief for AB's and cook on the Instow, when she worked out of Hull 1973.
She was a aggregate suction dredger, working off the mouth of the Humber.
Does anyone have a photo of her or details of company and her fate

be obliged


Tugboat 142


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

She was sold out of MOD service in July 2003


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mv Instow*



ruud said:


> Ahoy William,
> Who said that this piccie was the dredger?
> So,please just read well before you make some comments!



Ah!! but you only THOUGHT IT WAS!

William


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

capital3 said:


> Ah!! but you only THOUGHT IT WAS!
> 
> William


Ahoy William,
You still don't get it isn't it?I did not thought about that dredger and did not post a piccie of her.(Fly) 



> The only ones I know are a dredger built in 1965 and a RMAS A309 diving tender


----------

